# p5-perlkde missing libs



## Hanky-panky (Jul 22, 2015)

After upgrading lang/perl5 to version 5.20.2_5, I checked my system for consistency using pkg_libchk. Everything seems properly fine and upgraded, then I do have this strange recursive error related with devel/p5-perlkde.


```
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/Akonadi/Akonadi.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/KDECore4/KDECore4.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/KDEUi4/KDEUi4.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/KFile/KFile.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/KHTML/KHTML.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/KIO4/KIO4.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/KNewStuff2/KNewStuff2.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/KNewStuff3/KNewStuff3.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/KParts/KParts.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/KTextEditor/KTextEditor.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/KUtils/KUtils.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/Kate/Kate.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/Nepomuk/Nepomuk.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/NepomukQuery/NepomukQuery.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/Okular/Okular.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/Plasma4/Plasma4.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/Solid/Solid.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/Soprano/Soprano.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/SopranoClient/SopranoClient.so misses libperl.so.5.20
devel/p5-perlkde: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.20/auto/SopranoServer/SopranoServer.so misses libperl.so.5.20
```

Rebuilding the devel/p5-perlkde, also deleting it and cleaning configuration files before rebuild, doesn't help.

Any idea?


----------



## protocelt (Jul 22, 2015)

It looks like you may not have followed the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING when updating lang/perl5.

```
20150513:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl5*
  AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org

  The default Perl version has been switched to Perl 5.20.  If you are using
  binary packages to upgrade your system, you do not have anything to do, pkg
  upgrade will do the right thing.  For the other people, assuming you are
  migrating from 5.18 to 5.20, do:

  Portupgrade users:
  portupgrade -o lang/perl5.20 -f lang/perl5.18

  portupgrade -f `pkg shlib -R libperl.so.5.18|tail +2`

  Portmaster users:
  portmaster -o lang/perl5.20 lang/perl5.18

  portmaster -f `pkg shlib -R libperl.so.5.18|tail +2`
```

Edit: What do you have for the output of `pkg info p5-perlkde`?


----------



## talsamon (Jul 22, 2015)

devel/kdebindings4 pulled in perl-bindings - maybe it help recompile this port.


----------

